
Ruby 2.6.0 Released - FBISurveillance
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2018/12/25/ruby-2-6-0-released/
======
klohto
Already posted 3 times -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751823)

